# Missies babies



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Just thought I would attach some pics of the new arrivals


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_tt1: I think I'm going to be up all night waiting for ours


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous :001_tt1: I think I'm going to be up all night waiting for ours


Are we expecting babies tonight How exciting....Good luck !


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Aww well done Missie x

They are very sweet.

You must be very proud of her. 

Em xxx


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

awww how gorg missy still hasnt had hers


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well I have just had the morning weigh in and they are doing so well 
the black and white boy has gone from 110g at birth to 173g.....black girlie has gone from 107g to 161g do these sound ok  they are 3 days old later on today  
They are so active  all over the place in the box and very wriggly when you pick them up!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

buffie said:


> Are we expecting babies tonight How exciting....Good luck !


And we are still waiting  though looking promising at the moment :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

missmoomoo said:


> well I have just had the morning weigh in and they are doing so well
> the black and white boy has gone from 110g at birth to 173g.....black girlie has gone from 107g to 161g do these sound ok  they are 3 days old later on today
> They are so active  all over the place in the box and very wriggly when you pick them up!


Good increases in weight :thumbup1: As there are only two of them you can expect higher increases than in a litter of five or six.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww, lovely kittens, congrats!!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> And we are still waiting  though looking promising at the moment :thumbup1:


good luck i will await news


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet - love the all black one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how cute.xx _


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gorgeous hunny Congratulations xx


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well we have all survived the first week...  babies are looking swell literally The boy weighs 245g and the girl weighs 225g The girl also opened her eyes yesterday  at 6 days old must be wanting to see where all the fuss comes from! is there usually a difference in weights between boys and girls as he was 110g at birth and she was 107g so quite similar, but there seems to be quite a bit different now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad to hear all is going well, we will need picture updates when you have time.,_


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I know  it is tricky to do on your own as they need to be held... if I take one out the box to take a pic and place on my lap or bed etc mum quickly comes out and snatches them back  bless her she is doing a fab job.... it's amazing!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

missmoomoo said:


> I know  it is tricky to do on your own as they need to be held... if I take one out the box to take a pic and place on my lap or bed etc mum quickly comes out and snatches them back  bless her she is doing a fab job.... it's amazing!


We have fun weighing - as soon as I pick one up Mai Tai is there to take it off me


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> We have fun weighing - as soon as I pick one up Mai Tai is there to take it off me


thats the problem I have.... she is ok until the squeak lol and the older the are getting they more they are creating  plus it is sending my bitch crazy downstairs as she knows there are babies in the house and can't work out why she isn't looking after them!


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

my cats dont pick their babys up at all neather of them they will pat them with a paw or nudge them with their heads but never picked them up as soon as 1 crys they are right by their side but i could put one in the middle of the floor and it would stay their mum would sit next to it but wont pick her kittens up at all


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

What beautiful kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

chrissy1982 said:


> my cats dont pick their babys up at all neather of them they will pat them with a paw or nudge them with their heads but never picked them up as soon as 1 crys they are right by their side but i could put one in the middle of the floor and it would stay their mum would sit next to it but wont pick her kittens up at all


Mai Tai was like that with her first litter - now she's on her third she's got the hang of it


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

not sure if you can see but the girl looks to have tabby markings even though she is black  I hope they stay it looks lovely, never seen such a dark tabby on a cat before 

forgot to add that these have been taken over the last couple of days. They are 11 days old today and both weigh over 300g :


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

2 weeks old and doing fab  started play biting each other and will play with your hands, can also sit up  They are both wobbly walking, but getting steadier by the day.... very good weights boy 390g and girl is 377g


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They certainly are a chunky pair of kitties  absolutely gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful!:001_tt1:

But I have to say it is incredibly likely that the tabby markings on the black one will fade - all cats carry these ghost markings but black cats rarely keep them, they do sometimes show up in strong sun when they are adults.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Day 20  they are soo cute now, they are play fighting and trying to climb out the box  so need to get a pen set up in the bedroom... i think I will bring them down stairs in another couple of weeks once weaning is underway. Just can't believe how much they have changed.... they are bothe good weights, boy is 465g and girl 450g! which is the same weight as there mum when I brought her home


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad they are doing well, they do change so much so quickly, keep us posted xx_


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

missmoomoo said:


> View attachment 73390
> 
> 
> Day 20  they are soo cute now, they are play fighting and trying to climb out the box  so need to get a pen set up in the bedroom... i think I will bring them down stairs in another couple of weeks once weaning is underway. Just can't believe how much they have changed.... they are bothe good weights, boy is 465g and girl 450g! which is the same weight as there mum when I brought her home


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well we have reached 4 weeks and are now naughty little kitties  the male could escape the pen, so last weekend had to redesign. My bedroom looks like cardboard city lol. Thinking of introducing some meat today to see how they do. They are getting big pretty fast bless them, the male is 605g and girl is 556g so a very good size bless them. Will try to get some more pictures on later once I have got them out and exercised them


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

here they are at 4 weeks old... getting more difficult to take pictures as they are running everywhere!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

missmoomoo said:


> View attachment 74084
> 
> 
> View attachment 74085
> ...


Chunky monkeys


----------

